#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Bombay  2012 Admission, CutOff, Placements, Facilities,  Branches, Fee structure

## Arsh singhania

Hi Faadoosss,

This is Arsh from IIT Bombay and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IIT Bombay
Here some Information about college.

*About IIT Bombay :*

 IIT Bombay, set up by an Act of   Parliament, was established in 1958, at Powai, a northern suburb of Mumbai.   Today the Institute is recognised as one of the centres of academic   excellence in the country. Over the years, there has been dynamic progress at   IIT Bombay in all academic and research activities, and a parallel   improvement in facilities and infrastructure, to keep it on par with the best   institutions in the world. Institutes in positions of excellence grow with   time. The ideas and ideals on which such institutes are built evolve and   change with national aspirations, national perspectives, and trends world -   wide. IIT Bombay, too, is one such institution. 

   The Institute on an average admits 880 candidates for the   undergraduate programme through Joint Entrance Exam(JEE), 280 candidates for   2 Year M.Sc. programmes, 1000 candidates for different postgraduate programmes   and 450 for Ph.D programmes every year.







*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission:* *The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.   It is conducted by all the seven IITsin the month of *April* every year. Candidates who have secured 60% (5% relaxation for SC/ST/PD) marks in aggregate in their respective board examination are eligible for the test.   The JEE will be a single objective type examination which will test the comprehension and analytical abilities of students. For more details refer to the JEE brochure.
*
Ranking:*

We are IIT  Bombay....need we say more....!!!!
 But for the uninitiated, we have been ranked at 3rd among all the IITs. now that is quality!!!!
*Fee Structure
**One-time payment*
INR3400

*Payable every semester*
INR33550

*Refundable caution deposit*
INR3000

*Total fees payable at time of admission*
INR40076










*Branches & intakes in IIT Bombay:*

Aerospace Engineering Chemical Engineering Civil Engineering Computer Science & Engineering DepartmentElectrical Engineering  Mechanical EngineeringMetallurgical Engineering & Materials Science 
*Cut Offs for IIT Bombay:*

Opening      Rank: AIR  1Closing      Rank: AIR  4182
*Placements:* here is the date of packages for students and no. of companies for recruitment in IIT Bombay 

*Range of Gross Salary*
(in Lakh Rupees per annum)
*Number of
Organisations*
*Number of Offers
Received*

Above 8.5
63
286

Between 7.0 to 8.5
46
135

Between 5.5 to 7.0
68
309

Between 4.5 to 5.5
49
122

Less than 4.5
36
106

Total
262
958







*Placement detail by type of organisation:*

Sr. No.
Sector
Number of
Organisations
Number of Offers
Received

1
Engineering and Processing
84
265

2
Software
36
118

3
Consulting
19
95

4
Finance
22
91

5
Tech
26
91

6
R&D
17
69

7
IT
10
63

8
Analytics
18
46

9
Public Sector
8
46

10
Education
9
37

11
FMCG
3
20

12
Services
6
11

13
Others
4
6







*Campus Facilities:
*
The Institute boasts of state-of-the-art instructional facilities with the lecture halls and auditoriums of the departments being equipped with excellent audio visual aids. In its pursuit of enhancing the quality of education in the institutions across the country, lectures conducted at IIT Bombay are telecast at various institutes. Around 100 institutes have a subscription to these courses through Center for Distance Engineering Education Programme (CDEEP). These lectures are also made available to the students over the intranet accessible to them in the departments as well as hostels.

*Library*

IIT Bombay has identified its potential to be a creator of new knowledge in different branches of technology and sciences. To aid this, the Central Library of IIT Bombay performs the task of acquisition and dissemination of knowledge in various forms. The library has a total collection of 405363 books and has subscribed to above1400 print journals.

*Research Facilities*

The departments of IIT Bombay provide cutting edge research facilities to its students to carry out research as a part of their academics. The institute hosts joint research collaborations with a number of reputed industrial organizations like ONGC, Applied Materials, Yahoo! etc.  

*Hostel Facilities:*

IIT Bombay has 13 hostels for students. Each hostel is an independent entity        with its own mess facilities, recreational areas, etc. Students can also choose to make their own arrangement for accommodation        outside the campus.

*Students Gymkhana:*
Student activities are organized through the Students Gymkhana and are held        primarily at the Students Activities Centre. There are excellent facilities        for sports, including a swimming pool, tennis, badminton and squash courts,        and vast playgrounds for field games. Wildlife camps and trekking are popular        off-campus activities at IIT Bombay. Various clubs of the gymkhana encourage        individual talents like painting, modeling, music, photography, etc. 

      The facilities for sports are matched by the cultural activities on campus.        There are cultural and social clubs, film clubs, classical music societies,        debating and drama clubs and a hobbies club. 
 
There are also a few campus publications by the students.  "Aksh"(in Hindi).        "Technik" (in English), "Tantra" (in Marathi) and "On the move"  are magazines        containing students views and comments on all aspects of campus  life. "Pragati" is a multilingual annual publication of Students'  Gymkhana. 

* Address*

*I*IT Bombay, PIN Code 400076
Powai, Mumbai, Maharashtra

022 25767451




* Queries please**..........*





  Similar Threads: IIT Bombay btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------


## sahil.8709

I GOT 218 IN JEE 2012.. do i have a chance of getting to iit b?

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

hi, 
    218 is very less score for IITB but if Cutoff will be less than 218 so u'll get one of new IITs........................... Are u interested  any another university except IIT and are u giving the  exam of AIEEE ????

----------


## harsh119

Is this thread still alive?

----------

